# 300+ HP Nissan 3.0 Non turbo



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Is this pretty impressive for a 6cyl nissan? http://www.hekimianracing.com/nissan3lna.html Just curious... I've never seen a domestic motor builder that builds race engines would make a nissan motor. Coincidence?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

damn... 300 hp is impressive for any 3 liter NA motor... too bad they have no full dyno numbers, but that still puts it at over 100hp per liter... what does it go into...? a ZX?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

hmmmm......no dyno, no engine code, one crappy pic.,......I"m a little skeptical.....

However, yes if they managed to sqeeze 300hp out of a 3.0 engine that is mighty impressive. 100hp per liter is the magic number that any tuner is dreaming for.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

for anything but motorsports it seems kinda silly to me. For the same price you could put together a GREAT forced induction setup for far more power.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

there is a guy in puerto rico that has a z32 300zx. runs 7's in the quarter. when they wanted to find out about the car he said he didn't even have the turbos on yet. that's on fast n/a!! nissan engines are awesome.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

mtcookson said:


> *there is a guy in puerto rico that has a z32 300zx. runs 7's in the quarter. when they wanted to find out about the car he said he didn't even have the turbos on yet. that's on fast n/a!! *




I'd have to see it to believe it,,,


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

mtcookson said:


> *there is a guy in puerto rico that has a z32 300zx. runs 7's in the quarter. when they wanted to find out about the car he said he didn't even have the turbos on yet. that's on fast n/a!! nissan engines are awesome. *


Sorry I smell bullshit.....


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i'll find the info and the video


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.nhraimport.com/2001/events/race03/

Lazcano, at the wheel of his Contreras Auto 1996 Nissan 300ZX, caught Jose Torres napping at the starting line with a .497-second reaction time compared to Torres' .732-second reaction time. Lazcano ran the quarter-mile in 7.651 seconds at 170.86 mph while Torres' Siguel Mazda RX-7 took 7.886 seconds at a 155.70-mph speed. To earn the Pro category win, Lazcano had to get by Marcos Acosta, and Gainesville winner Rafael Rivera. Torres, winner of the NHRA Summit event in Sacramento, Calif., was making a bid to become the season's first repeat Pro winner. 

http://www.nhrasportcompact.com/2002/news/041001.html

Jorge Lazcano, winner of last year's Nitto Tire NHRA Sport Compact Nationals in Englishtown, has his Contreras Auto Nissan 300ZX outfitted with *a new twin turbo setup* that should keep him in the hunt.

Video of the 2001 season while n/a http://z32racing.50megs.com/Z/_photos/_20011014/mov_7_65_pro_z.MPG


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

twin turbo setup ....being the key point...lol..


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

well... the key point being a new tt setup after running 7's n/a. they are hoping to be close to or in the 6's now.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

beg to differ... he's running in super-modified, not all-motor...  ...can you find a page of his build-up?

i was going to say check out this engine, (from the other thread...)... but the SR20 isn't the same as the V6.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

That's a VG motor. For a 300 ZX


----------

